# Help! Autopilot, ABS, traction control, cruise control UNAVAILABLE



## Mr. Jim (Apr 14, 2021)

Today we were heading south on I-5 just North of the Firebaugh supercharger station when my wife who was driving saw the message on the dash saying that the autopilot, ABS, traction control, cruise control were "unavailable". We stopped at Firebaugh to charge (headed to Santa Barbara). I had searched the web on the way there to see if there was anything I could do to re-engage things. I tried a hard boot twice then again in Paso Robles but to no avail. This apparently has occurred to others so I'm reaching out to see it there is a "fix". I did schedule a visit to the service center but the appointment is a week away. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

After a reboot and an overnight sleep period it may well go away on it's on. If it doesn't, wait for service to respond, they may correct it remotely.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Sounds like maybe a wheel speed sensor is damaged. You recently have your tires changed? Take a look behind the wheels and see if you see any frayed wires.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It could be your 12 volt battery having issues, or a wheel speed sensor gone bad, but I would start with the USB device you're using to record dashcam and sentry mode. Either replace it or reformat it. USB device errors have been known to cause a background service crash that disrupt all kinds of things while it's starting back up.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Mr. Jim said:


> Today we were heading south on I-5 just North of the Firebaugh supercharger station when my wife who was driving saw the message on the dash saying that the autopilot, ABS, traction control, cruise control were "unavailable". We stopped at Firebaugh to charge (headed to Santa Barbara). I had searched the web on the way there to see if there was anything I could do to re-engage things. I tried a hard boot twice then again in Paso Robles but to no avail. This apparently has occurred to others so I'm reaching out to see it there is a "fix". I did schedule a visit to the service center but the appointment is a week away. Does anyone have a suggestion?


Once your issues get resolved, please share the diagnostic.


----------



## Mr. Jim (Apr 14, 2021)

francoisp said:


> Once your issues get resolved, please share the diagnostic.


I can see a frayed cable behind the right front tire.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Jim said:


> I can see a frayed cable behind the right front tire.


There may be a TSB for that 
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10184229-9999.pdf


----------

